# Halloween Photo Contest: VOTE HERE



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Alright! We've got a great looking bunch here.  Voting will close in two weeks on Thursday. Good luck!

Sage:









Aero:









Bessie:









Bella:









Daisy! (sorry vortex, for missing it the first time!)









Cloud:









Murphey:









Herisson:









Bonaparte:









Numo:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

aw! cloud got a vote and it wasn't me!! thanks


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

WHERES DAISY!?! i know i enterd her picture.... :?: :|


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Poor Numo.
Oh well he is one huffy boy.

Hmm where is daisy?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

idk she must not have seen my post  that makes me very VERY sad...


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Awe. 

I think we can have a re-do.. maybe?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i hope so... i really liked that picture of daisy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed your picture, Vortex! I didn't see it when I flipped through because it was a link.  

I'll see if I can edit the poll...

EDIT: I restarted to poll. So sorry about that!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks LG lol :lol:


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

lol - Numo is so funny - he's just like "no, absolutely not. I am not having any part of this" hehe cute stuff!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

KASeNIK said:


> lol - Numo is so funny - he's just like "no, absolutely not. I am not having any part of this" hehe cute stuff!


Haha thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Voting ends this Thursday!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That was almost an impossibly difficult choice. I like different pictures for different reasons - 
Aero has the perfect expression to go along with that witch's hat. I find it absolutely amazing Bessie would stay in place long enough to get the pic in her little set-up. And Cloud really does look like a small doggie. I could go on... but I'll stop here...

heehee, I made the beginning of the alphabet with Aero, Bessie, and Cloud


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

.... sad. Cloud had votes in the last poll but not this one


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, sorry zoo.

Voting is now closed. Our winner is Aero, who may choose the theme of the next contest, whenever that may be. (Don't want to have they too often...)

Great pictures everyone!


----------

